# Safest Way To Lower Ph



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

whats a safe way to lower the ph ? I already have 3 pieces of driftwood and a couple anubias plants


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ro water is the only way to go







If your KH is to high driftwood will only temporarily lower it and not much at that !


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what are you raising, discus? I have the same ph and my p's are fine. Of course they are a hardy fish.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Its too high. Hardy fish yes but thats not the enviroment were they are from. Driftwood if big enough always worked well for me. Ph is lowered in enviroments that pickup alot of vegetation from the rainy season. 7.6-7.8 is perfect for alki fish like African cichlids or some other hard water fish.

SMTT


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

I use hydrochloric acid to lower my pH. But you will need a kh of atleast 3-4 for it to be safe. I got it steady at 6.8 pH.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for the advice


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Add peat in your filter . If it goes to 7.4-7.2 leave it. A steady PH is better than trying to get the "perfect" PH witch stresses the crap out of fish.


----------

